# Junes Jolly 2ww'ers part 6...



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New Home!

Kitty - thinking of you.

Jac - all added, please give Eve lots of luck wishes from me! What tx did Eve have?

Jaki - the spotting sounds quite positive! Welcome and good luck with your one embie, it can work with one!

    
    

Love Sue
xxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​
*Junes Jolly 2ww's !!!!   *​
*lulu434 ICSI ET - 19 May Testing - 1st - *

*nicnack ICSI ET - 22 May Testing - 2nd -  *

*Sid ICSI ET - 20 May Testing - 3rd - *

*Clare25 ICSI ET - 19 June Testing - 3rd -  *

*Joe71 ICSI ET - 21 May Testing - 4th - *

*Lisae IVF ET - 22 May Testing - 7th - *

*moose IVF ET - 24 May Testing - 7th - *

*Ready4Family IUI 25 & 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Mely IVF ET - 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Jenbob IVF ET - 26th May Testing - 7th - *

*Trudy FET ICSI ET - 25 May Testing - 8th - *

*Elounda IVF ET - 25 May Testing - 9th - *

*neona (Sue) IUI 26 May Testing - 9th - *

*harrywarry IVF ET - 26 May Testing 9th - *

*Tiff ICSI ET - 28 May Testing 9th - *

*Bunnygirl IVF ET - 29 May Testing - 9th - *

*laylar FET ICSI ET - 29 May Testing - 11th - *

*Shellym IUI 28 May Testing - 11th - *

*Nic2310 IVF ET - 27 May Testing - 12th - *

*chrisi FET ICSI ET - 31 May Testing 12th - *

*Alessandra IUI 1 June Testing - 17th - *

*clarabell (Claire) IVF ET - 3 June Testing - 17th - *

*Kitty R ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 18th - *

*kt1 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 20th*

*lou2scott IVF ET - 7 June Testing - 21st*

*JillAlan ICSI ET - 10 June Testing - 21st*

*Jaki B ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 23rd*

*Orlando66 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 24th*

*Floss IUI 9 June Testing - 24th*

*Seren IVF Testing - 24th*

*Wizz ICSI ET - 9 June Testing - 25th*

*Caz IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 26th*

*Helenab ICSI ET - 15 June Testing 26th*

*Abbi2 IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Tracy W FET ICSI ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Teabag IUI 14 June Testing - 29th*

*Countrygirl ICSI ET - 17 June Testing - 29th*

*Candy IUI 16 June Testing - 30th*

*Karen-C IUI 17 June Testing - *

*Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Ready4Family IUI 19 June Testing - 1st July*

*ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Orlando66 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi, everybody, 
thanks SueL for including me in the waiting list. thanks to everybody who gave me their best wishes...I've always felt like an outcast in the family get-togethers... coz we are the only couple without kids...
Still a bit depressed... Had the answering machine on for several days now and didn't feel like to talk to anybody else except DH.
It's a nice sunny day here in Brisbane... maybe I should cheer up and begin to prepare myself for the next cycle... (if I can drag myself out of the house)
GOOD LUCK to those who are still waiting anxiously for the BFP...


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Jaki dont worry, remember it only takes one embryo. 

Orlando I know what you mean about being an outcast only I feel like that with friends. 

I feel terrible but am really jealous of my best friend who is 23 weeks pregnant and of course caught straight away. She is due the week before I would have been had my last ISCI continued (initally positve test but bleed the next day). She is trying to be nice but cant help bubbling over with happiness and it makes me feel like a miserable old witch. She has moved down south now and we speak on the phone which is just about ok as I can pretend she isnt pregnant but she is coming up for the weekend next week and happily informs me she has a lovely bump now and her boobs are really big and the baby is kicking etc. I love her and somewhere inside am pleased for her but it just makes me cry after I talk to her. 

It seems all my friends already have babies and now she is pregnant I am the only one left.

I dont want to be the grumpy one next weekend and cant even get drunk and pass the evening in happy oblivion as had ET 2 days ago.

Also I know this is abit gross but I am still worried re progesterone pessaries as it just seems to me they dissolve and come straight out when I use them vaginally. I have taken to getting up early and putting them in then going back to bed so am lying down for a while but how long is enough for them to get into your system. Any one have any advice


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Sorry to be stupid but what do the kissing heads and heads with cross mean on the list? (I'm sure this answer was posted earlier but cant find anything)
Thanks
CG


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

CG - I think the kissing heads are actually hugging - as in a comfort hug after a negative. The cross above the head denotes a plus sign - or a positive....i think. I have a question for you....what does BFN stand for? I guess it means a negative result, but not sure what the letters stand for.....I can make a guess but the only thing I can think of are 2 swear words followed by the word negative - and i dont think that is technically correct!!.......looks like we're both stupid!!!!
Megan


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Megan,

BFN means Big Fat Negative
BFP means Big Fat Positive

You will soon get used to all the abbreviations,don't worry

Love Em


----------



## Orlando66 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi, there, CountryGirl,
thanks for anwering my post ... with regards to progesterone pessaries... did ur doc prescribe 'Crinone' to u too? Mine comes in individual applicators and white creamy stuff... I was told by the nurse to walk around the house for 20 min until sweat (in winter?) so the uterus could absorb the med... but like u mentioned, the gel seemed to come out of my body straight away... Not even sure if the nurse was kidding with me ... and still confused whether my uterus is actually getting enough dosage from all that dripping (soooory for being gross)


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Megan I think I like your version of what BFN stands for. I think that'll be highly appropriate for me if I get a BFN!

Country Girl. Yes I know what you mean. My best friend, whom we recently went on holiday with, spent almost the entire time talking about how she and her husband are starting a family after they get home. She'll fall easily as well because her family are all super-fertile! My neice is sixteen weeks pregnant and her mum (my sister in law) warbles on excitedly about the baby all the time. I sometimes just want them all to bugger off for a bit and leave me alone.
But then I can't be unhappy for them. They're just doing what I'd be doing if fate had dealt me a different hand.

Our time will come. We just have to think positive remember how much more joyful it'll be for us because we tried so much harder for our little miracles.

Welcome Emile and your super douper dividing embies.


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi girls
i'm on the crinone this time as well. my clinic was using some other stuff but couldn't get hol;d of it so started using crinone and kept using it because they got some good results. Was getting on fine with it (compared to other versions of progesterone i've had) until about three days ago... and then it started to find its way back out... but to be honest i'm sure there's still enough left there to be doing the job its supposed to... Interesting how we all get different advice... i've been told to use it just before bedtime. 

anyway hope you're enjoying your weekends

Kitty- hope you're OK?

wizz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Can I join you gals again? I was here last month..time has flown and so I"m back again on another cycle. DH and I just had our 5th IUI cycle. We're hoping for BFP, but not really counting on it (since it is our 5th time). IF this does't work, then the next step will be IVF or a laproscopy test (or something like that). So we'll see what happens when we test on July 1st.

Hope everyone's dreams come true!


----------



## Orlando66 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi, Nic, Mez, and Megan, 
Just checked my mailbox and found instant messages from u guys... thanks very very much for your kind encouragement *sob* 
Family members including my mom have no ideas I am on IVF treatment... they presume me and DH are going to join the so-called 'DINK' gang... sometimes I feel I really need their support but the words get swallowed again... 
Nic, I sincerely hope I am as lucky as you are ... none of the OHSS symptoms come back so far... and no implantation spotting either~
Mez, another family dinner for me last night... I've learned to act on and put on a brave face... thanks for sharing your experience 
Megan, the OBGYN specialist I was referred to (by the GP) runs a private clinic himself. So I went private right from the start and was not sure whether the public hospital offered such treatment  Service standards at the private clinic are pretty good... the staffs are really friendly and my appointments have never been cancelled... guess I can only whine about the doc being really busy and he can only talk briefly over the phone when I have questions... but sometimes he rings me back after hours to discuss further.... 
Sorry for taking up so much space... 
Wishing everyone here a BFP!!!


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your good lucks wishes etc. I tested on Friday and it was a negative. I was of course very very disappointed but was very ready for a neg as we had quite a poor quality fertilisation rate (50%) and the embryos that were transferred weren't high quality. The remaining 4 didn't make it to freezing. DH and I have accepted that this cycle didn't work and know from looking at tables of statistics that is fairly normal but we are a bit worried about the embryo quality issue and the implications for future cycles. My period has just started - a bit of staining although taking a while to get going. Suddenly wondered if it could be a late implantation bleed due to slow embryo development - but think I am clutching at straws - a negative is a negative!!! Sorry for all those others who got negatives - sending lots of good luck to those testing today and tomorrow. 

Will probably duck out for a while now - we need to go back for a review consultation in a week or so and then hopefully will be able to start again. 

Kx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Kitty,
So sorry you got a negative sweetheart.Sending you lots of  .Take some time out with DH.
Thinking of you,
Love Em


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Just wanted to say welcome back to Ready4family and wish you luck!

Kitty1 - so sorry that Friday was a negative result for you and your dh. 

kt1 - good luck for your test today and lou2scott and JillAlan for tomorrow (unless either of you are testing early!)

Countrygirl - the cuddles are for those who's dream didn't happen this time and the positive glow is for those whos did!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

KittyR 

I'm so sorry to hear your news.   Good luck with your consultation next week xx

Rach xx


----------



## JillAlan (May 20, 2003)

Kitty, so sorry on your negative, thinking about you.

I am due to test tomorrow, have got to go for a blood test but really want to do a HPT today but DH won't let me. Might do it later without him knowing 

Good luck to everyone testing within the next few days 

Love Jill


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Gang

Kitty i'm really sorry about your result. Been thinking about you all weekend. Hope your appointment goes well. Take care buddie.

I'm getting increasingly paranoid and knicker checking like crazy. Have been very negative about things all week because my breasts have got less and less tender (presumably effects of the HCG jab prior to EC wearing off) but have started to get very up and down. Half expect AF to rear her ugly head on Tueday because i have a rather difficult video conference meeting scheduled. Have been trying to rearrange it but its then or nothing... will have to wait and see how it goes i guess. 

sorry about that moan... 

hope everyone else is holding up

take care
wizz


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi y'all

Kitty I'm sorry this wasn't your time. You're sounding pretty pragmatic about it all. I wish I had your strength of character.

Wizz I'm just the same as you. I'm expecting AF to rear her ugly head too like the paranoid little madam that I am. Had AF like pains all day on and off today, but I know it's not AF because I don't normally get AF pain until AF has already made an appearance. Very confused! To add to it, my cat leapt on my tummy this morning and I got a painful paw right on my formerly tender ovary...now I'm all worried he's screwed it up for me.

It's official I. Have. Cracked. 

Completely climbing the walls. I'm feeling a lot better now after my little brush with OHSS. I never expected it to be like this. I keep thinking next time I'll know what to expect and then chastising myself for being negative and expecting a next time.

So right now I'm completely full of nervous energy. I've spent the entire last two days writing and drawing and doing absolutely anything to take my mind off what might be going on in my belly. I've decided to take the contents of my online journal and edit them together into some kind of book. Should make for some very interesting reading in years to come.

Today I had my first "I want to test now" urge. Yes I know it's totally pointless at this stage and I haven't even bought a test yet because I know I'd have used it by now but I'm simply not rational at the moment.

I think I might go chat to Petri and Chelsea some more.

Good luck for your tests kt1, Jill and Lou.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

SuelL, thanks for the nice welcome. Good luck to you too.

KittyR, so sorry about your negative result. I know it's so hard. ^group^ You'll feel better once you have your consultation and get going again on another cycle. 

Orlando66, that must be so hard going through this only with dh knowing. We have told very few people, but I have told my best friend who has been great. Also, my mother in law and I talk almost every day. She's so great and so supportive. Is there no female that you trust that you're comfortable telling? It really does help.

Wizz, I'm sorry you're not feeling positive about this time. WIth the meds (physical and emotional) this is all such a rollercoaster isn't it? Hang in there 

JillAlan, good luck to you!

I'm on day 2 of 2ww. I'll actually be quite busy during the 2ww so I think that will help. Dh and I have even planned a 4 day vacation next weekend. It's our anniversary so we thought it would be good for us to get away.

Sending everyone   s


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

kitty , so sorry about your neg result. Embryo quality can change each attempt so don't be too down beat about that. 

Caz, Wizz, I am with you. Feel very up and down - still got 5 days to go but it is soooo hard.....

hang in there

love Helena
XX


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

hi girls 
just a quick note to say good luck to kt, Jill & lou 

hope we can start putting some more 
on the list 

take care !
paranoid wizz


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi fellow 2ww ladies, hope you have all had nice weekends without 2 much obsessing (is that possible?)

Just want to wish those testing over the next few days lots of positive vibes and babydust

   

ready4family, glad to see you are going to get away wil do you the world of good

Kitty sorry to have read your news (((hugs))))

Love to all Candy x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning

Just nipping in to say hi and good luck and hope you are all coping OK?

and also.........

_Happy Birthday to CountryGirl!_

Hope you have a good day! 

Special good luck to kt1, Lou2scott and JillAlan   

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi 2wwer's,

GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING JILLALAN, KT1 AND LOU2SCOTT

Wishing you all the luck in the world girls ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^

Also
^birthday2^ ^birthday2^ ^birthday2^ ^birthday2^
HAPPY BIRTHDAY COUNTRYGIRL
   

Hope everyone else is doing fine!
Wizz and Caz, stay   

Ready-nice to see you on 2ww board!

Love Em


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

I've been looking at the board and can someone explain to me why the testing dates range between 11 dys and 16dys. Is it different treatments or just different clinics?
Ta


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Jaki,

I think it's really that all clinics are different! Mine tests 15 days after ET but some test earlier!
Sorry can't be of more help

Love Em


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi,

Can I join please? Have come over from Darling Bud of May board.

Had ET transfer today. Have had 2 8-cell embies put back in and 2 4-cell embies frozen.

Thought I would have a few more to freeze but never mind.

I will be testing on 5th July.

Emile - How are you getting on over here?

Love
Zoe A
xxx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

GOOD LUCK GIRLS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Best of luck to all the girls due to test today 

Fee xxxx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

ZoeA,

     
WELCOME TO 2WW BOARD
    

I'm doing ok so far.Off work and taking it easy.Hope you are doing the same!

Love Em


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi
please can i join too? i had et on thursday and test on the 2nd of july

luv pam


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hiya Saphy,

Good to see another darling buddie over here.You test the day before me!

Love Em


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi gang

Pam & ZoeA - welcome fellow darling buddies!

country girl - happy birthday!

Really hoping to hearing some good news from KT, Jill & lou. thinking of you.

Zoe - excellent that you had some to freeze. my clinic tells me that only about 1 in 10 couples get any to freeze so having two frosties sounds excellent. 

jaki - I think its mostly different clinics - my nhs clinic does a blood test (most accurate) on day 12 following ET. the clinic i'm self funding at gives you a HPT to do on day 18 following ET! though they let you do it earlier if day 18 falls at a weekend... (gee thanks!)

I'm currently entering that inbetween stage.... determined not to test before my allotted day (friday) unless AF rears her head (as happened last time - though i got a positive along with AF all on new years eve- so my cunning plan to test to confirm the negative and get legless had to go on hold!!! ) (such is the IF rollercoaster i guess!!) 

Our house extension is getting to be very exciting - our electrics should all work by the time I get home.... just a case of finishing the bathroom and putting the central heating stuff in ... in view of the fact we needed both a new central heating boiler and a new oven we're splashing out on a rayburn style range... always had country living type aspirations! (Am trying hard to justify the extra expense....especially in view of the amount we might still have to fork out for Tx in the future but sure it'll just finish off the kitchen perfectly!!!) 

Anyway buddies 

hope you're all holding out

take care 
wizz


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all is it okay to join you as i test 4th july?
can i take multivitamins ? and use a hot water bottle for my sore tummy..dont want to jeopardise anything??


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi all

my goodness thing move so fast....its just taken me about 20mins to catch up on whats been going on!

Well good luck lou2scott and jillalan..thinking of you

I don't know what to feel at the moment.... I had really tender boobs all weekend, i usually get this b4 AF anyway, but even that has calmed down. And no other signs of pregnancy! i feel no different to usual . It this normal? I don't know what i was expecting, Ceratinly not a huge bulge to appear overnight, but somthing would be nice. Have there been any BFPs with no other signs?

Hope all is well and going good with everyone else

Love Abbi


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Good luck to everyone testing this week. Here's hoping there's good news for us all.


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all 

What a busy wee thread this is just now!!!

Sending big hugs to all those testing just now and over next few days.

Wizz this is the worst time isn't it!! try to hang on 
not long to go now.

Ready4family nice to see you back.

Marzy, i would double check about vitamins unless they are specifically for pg women cause your not allowed some things, i found the heat pad useful for pain after my e/c, and ohss not read about any adverse effects.

Abbi, i didn't feel any pg symptoms, other than tender boobs which went down when i stopped pessies and i got bfp, so dont worry, everybody is different, but i know what you mean, it would be so much easier if you grew overnight bump or changed colour or something!! 


Sue hope you are keeping ok, not long to go now!!

Welcome to all the newbies, and thinking of those testing soon

Love Nic xx


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi all

I would like to join you as I had ET today and test 5th July. Good to recognise some fellow s here already.

    

for us all.

Love
LindaJane


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Welcome to Caro with Pinky and Perky!  , LindaJane, Saphy/Pam! and Marzy! Wishing you good luck!

    
    

Love Sue
xxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​
*Junes Jolly 2ww's !!!!   *​
*lulu434 ICSI ET - 19 May Testing - 1st - *

*nicnack ICSI ET - 22 May Testing - 2nd -  *

*Sid ICSI ET - 20 May Testing - 3rd - *

*Clare25 ICSI ET - 19 June Testing - 3rd -  *

*Joe71 ICSI ET - 21 May Testing - 4th - *

*Lisae IVF ET - 22 May Testing - 7th - *

*moose IVF ET - 24 May Testing - 7th - *

*Ready4Family IUI 25 & 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Mely IVF ET - 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Jenbob IVF ET - 26th May Testing - 7th - *

*Trudy FET ICSI ET - 25 May Testing - 8th - *

*Elounda IVF ET - 25 May Testing - 9th - *

*neona (Sue) IUI 26 May Testing - 9th - *

*harrywarry IVF ET - 26 May Testing 9th - *

*Tiff ICSI ET - 28 May Testing 9th - *

*Bunnygirl IVF ET - 29 May Testing - 9th - *

*laylar FET ICSI ET - 29 May Testing - 11th - *

*Shellym IUI 28 May Testing - 11th - *

*Nic2310 IVF ET - 27 May Testing - 12th - *

*chrisi FET ICSI ET - 31 May Testing 12th - *

*Alessandra IUI 1 June Testing - 17th - *

*clarabell (Claire) IVF ET - 3 June Testing - 17th - *

*Kitty R ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 18th - *

*kt1 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 20th*

*lou2scott IVF ET - 7 June Testing - 21st*

*JillAlan ICSI ET - 10 June Testing - 21st*

*Jaki B ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 23rd*

*Orlando66 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 24th*

*Floss IUI 9 June Testing - 24th*

*Seren IVF Testing - 24th*

*Wizz ICSI ET - 9 June Testing - 25th*

*Caz IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 26th*

*Helenab ICSI ET - 15 June Testing 26th*

*Abbi2 IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Tracy W FET ICSI ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Teabag IUI 14 June Testing - 29th*

*Countrygirl ICSI ET - 17 June Testing - 29th*

*Candy IUI 16 June Testing - 30th*

*Karen-C IUI 17 June Testing - *

*Ready4Family IUI 19 June Testing - 1st July*

*Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd July*

*Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th July*

*Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th July*

*ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi everyone,

May I join you? Just had ET, testing 4th July.

LindaJane - promise I'm not stalking you!! 

Nice to see a few familiar names from the Buddies, and good to meet everyone else too!

I have promised not to turn into a wreck in the next 2 weeks - lets see, eh? 

love and luck to you all, girls,
Caroline (and Pinky & Perky)
xxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Sue! Posting at the same time! 

Hope you've got your feet up! 

love, Caroline
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi girls!

Welcome to all the newbies, especially fellow ex-buddies (waves and hugs). Good to see my naming the embies trend is catching on! Just lets hope you've got better decorators for your bedsits eh!

Happy Birthday country girl.

Hot water bottles. I've been using on and off since EC, as I've been very tender ever since. 

Abbi I have slightly tender boobs too. Not even as bad as I normally get with AF though. I'm assuming it's the progesterone that's causing it. Had a very blaoted tummy but, again, I've had very mild OHSS and I assume it's to do with that.
Today I have had a really uncomfortable ache down slightly to the right. Started late last night and has got worse throughout the day, and I just don't know what to make of it all. It's really hard to know what's normal when it's your first time, isn't it?


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,
How is everyone today? Welcome to all the old friends from the may cycle buddies who have moved over (i'm only a day or two ahead of you gals).

Candy, thanks for the encouragement to get away. I think it will do us good (and help the 2ww pass). It will also be a good break in case we have to leave IUIs and advance to other means.

Wizz, that's exciting that you're extending your house. 

Good luck to KT, Jill and Lou on your tests. Let's get some s!!!


----------



## Orlando66 (Jun 18, 2004)

What a shock! 
Just rang my doc, was expecting to make an appointment to do a test on thursday... doc simply replied,'Oh... I c... Just do a HPT at home a couple days later... ' 
OMG!!! I was expecting the doc to tell me the result but instead I will have to be the one facing all that pressure... 
I am definitely going to die from heart attack or high blood pressure on the day... 
How cruel.... 
I had weird cramps yesterday but still no signs of spotting... maybe AF will find her way earlier than I have to do the test...


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

OMG! all this waiting is a nightmare, even second time around! I can't remember how I felt last time re symptoms or lack of them.... 

Roll on Friday - I think!

Caz, are you at the Lister as well? When did you have EC and ET - were we the same day?

Love Helena


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Peeps, thinking of those testing over the next few days, good luck.

Ready4family, lets hope thatt his is the one and that you haven't got to move onto anything else, this is also my last IUI so have everything crossed for us both.

Caz I have the same sort of ache on my left side also, am only on day 7 though ... I didn't know you could use hot water bottles.

Lots of Love C x


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Morning

Caz - need to name them really, makes it bit more interesting. Mine a blob1 and blob2 - inspired eh? I've been watching far too much BB for my own sanity - curse of digital TV! I hope that the decor in the blobs bedsit is more Linda Barker!

Minky - I believe you  ! How come you get to test day before ZoeA and I?

Marzy - I'm continuing to take my Dr Glenville vits, assume they are OK still but do check out any mulitvits - take ones for pregnant ladies and dont forget you need follic acid. As for hotties, I used mine after EC to reduce aches and pains which helped. Not sure about after ET but if it makes you comfortable.........make sure its not too hot and wrap a towel around it.

Wizz - things have progressed loads on the extension. Don't be guilty about the range it will last years.

I'm debating whether to go back to work tomorrow. I can self-certify until Thursday. Shall see how I feel. Its the bending over and stretching thats awkward still. 

Is it usual to still have brown spotting at this point after EC now 5 days ago? I assume its still the after effects of that. 

Must do some work....................might not be actually there but things to do etc.!

Love
LindaJane


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Gang
Well as predicted half an hour to go before a potentially difficult work meeting and  has decided to appear and spoil the party... ^furious^ ... Timing as always immaculate! 

had a feeling last night she was lurking and have been on the verge of tears all morning. seem to have got myself in hand now and emailed DH with the news which he was expecting - difficult to talk about such things on the phone in an open office!!!

will do a hpt when i get home just to confirm and also do the official one on Friday (as instructed) but guess that this is it for us this time. Not sure when we'll be cycling again. possibly have to wait for our NHS attempt we've been on the waiting list a year - think we've another 6 months to a year wait.

feel like we're going backwards... first an ectopic then a biochemical and now it looks like it'll be our first straight negative. I guess i'm blessed that its taken us this long to get to a straight neg! 

To all my buddies i really hope that you'll be heading into motherhood in Feb/march next year.
take care 
wizz


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear your bad news. I'm due to test tomorrow but I am feeling really ****ty today think AF is lurking so not feeling to positive about outcome tomorrow.
Take care.


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

^cuddleup^ Wizz ^cuddleup^

Love
LindaJane


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Afternoon

I have decided not to go to work until Friday - guilt or what feelings already. This is despite my lovely work buddies ringing up saying don't worry everythings OK! 

I would like to go for a gentle swim at the weekend - I am an exercise nut and need to do something. Aerobics and running are out but will a short swim be OK? I also do pilates and want to do that next week. Its so difficult. If this were natural I'd be at the gym every day as normal without a care in the world but now I feel so guilty. I did do a gentle swim Sunday before ET for 20 mins which made me feel a whole lot better. 

Well, moan out of the way for now.

Love
LindaJane
trying hard to be


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi, im not sure if im doing this correctly or not but another member from the 2ww thread told me to add my test date here. Im in to day 7 of 2ww now, my test date will be 29th June.
love lilly


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi everyone

wizz so sorry hun 

how are you all doing? i am going slowly crazy on this 2ww  any one else? everyday seems like a week and i'm only6 days in .

hope you are all coping well
good luck everyone

ta ta for now

luv pam


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all

Wizz im really sorry  sending you and dh lots of hugs.

Hang on in there Pam, i don't think there is one of us that hasn't felt like that.

Welcome to 2ww Lilly.

LindaJane i don't know about exercise, have you tried posting on the ask a nurse thread?

Thinking of those who tested yesterday and today and sending ^group^

Love Nic xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Wizz

Sorry to hear that af has arrived. 

Laine x


----------



## seren (Nov 16, 2003)

Hello Wizz,

Firstly, very sorry to hear your news. Could I ask you, how do you know how long you have to wait for NHS attempt? We are testing on Thurs 24th, but if neg we will also have to wait for NHS attempt to try again and I have no idea how long that is.


----------



## Bunnygirl (Oct 5, 2003)

Wizz

I am so sorry to hear your news, 

Take care of yourself and dh.

Love
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hiya

Day 1 and I'm feeling:
a: guilty for not being at work
b: panic stricken every time I go the the loo and have a bit of spotting - yeah I know, it's the result of having EC and ET, but does anyone have a rational thought at present?! 
c: miserable because the weather is poo, and I'd hoped I could fill time getting a tan!!
d: ungrateful because my poor DH, who is off work for a few weeks, is driving me up the wall!!!

Sorry to moan, I'm still in shock I got this far! Tell me to get over it.


Wizz: I'm so sorry about AF turning up, big hugs to you and DH 

LindaJane - re dates - I'm confused too - I expected 5th July, but was told I could test 2nd if I wanted but best wait until 4th!!! Now I'm paranoid he reckons it won't work anyway, (how stupid is that )! Oh and just reading your post about exercise made me tired - I just spent the last 2 hours asleep!! ^sleepy^

Re: Pilates - I do this too and was told to avoid it in first trimester (if I get that far) due to the pelvic floor muscles - but we'll all need to be doing them in the second tri, so we don't wet ourselves!! 

Pam - you're in good company here, Buddy!

Lilly - welcome, and good luck!

Laine - hi there, hope you are OK.

Caz and Abbi - it's a relief to hear about other people's symptoms - I have had sore boobs since starting cyclogest and today have had a pulling sensation to the lower right. I do have a fair bit of OHSS as well, which has my ovaries pressing on my bladder and feels like cystitis (sp?)!! 

So much for staying calm, sorry to share my neurosis with you all, and at such an early stage. 

lots of luck and love to all those testing tomorrow, (keep positive Jaki)

Caroline
xx


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi 

Just to say very sorry to hear of AF's unwlecome appearance Wizz - you are being very brave but from what you've been through you must be feeling very down. 
That's good that you have ben given a date for an NHS app - we have been told 2008/9. How sick is that?!!

Since my neg on Fri I have been swinging between being very optimistic and then feeling very very depressed and slighhtly feeling I can't cope with the thought of never being a mum. We have a review appt. on Monday so hopefully they will be able to advise on what may have gone wrong and if it is worth trying again. 

Lindajane - I think you can do light exercise i.e. swimming - my consultant said it was ok. I think you have to remember how tiny they are - as long as you don't send your body into some kind of shock they probably won't even know anything that you are doing! I am abou to go for run as I have become somewhat flabby during my 2ww although lost a bit of weight due to not drinking for 6 weeks (that all changed on Friday night!!!!)

Thanks for all your nice messages, take care and good luck all. 

Kx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
wizz and kitty sorry to hear news..
give yourselves a bit of time and think about having another go .be positive and all your dreams will come true!
god bless
my thoughts are with you
marzy
xxxx


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

Just an update, tested on Sunday and BFN for me. AF reared its ugly head today which is probably why I feel ready to kill. Now considering my options, this go cost me £8500 as I needed IVIG.
Sympathies out to others with negatives this cycle and wishes to the others on the 2ww.
Dont wish it away, now its over I wish I was still on it!!
Kt


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

So sorry to hear of your negative result kt.  to you and dh.

Carole
xxxx


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Kt

Im really sorry, sending you and dh ^group^

£8500!!! I had no idea it could cost so much, there's not a lot i can say other than thoughts are with you both.

Love Nic xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

sorry about af.. i really dont know what else to say
my thoughts are with you
marzy
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Oh Wizz - don't know what to say to you, gutted....... I hope the test shows something different from the old witch but I hope whatever the result is, it isn't drawn out and protracted for you ((((((((hugs)))))))))).

LindaJane - re exercise do what you want to do that you wont look back on and regret IF you get a neg. I'm sure a gentle swim would be fine.... Good on you for not going to work - yet!

Lilly - welcome aboard! Just for the list could you confirm your ET day and what type of treatment you had? Thanks xxxxxx

Seren - NHS attempts vary in each area........... hopefully you won't have to wait too long....... IF you get a neg.......

Minky - ahhhhhhh the 2ww blues....... gutted the weather isn't decent for you. Sod work!

kt1 - sorry to read your news too, when you have immunology issues on top of needing tx if the first place one go adds up to v. expensive both financially and emotionally  

Anyone heard from lou2scott or JillAlan?

Jaki - all the very best for tomorrow. Orlando, Floss and Seren for Thursday (or tomorrow if you test a day early!)

Need some positives!

    
    

Love Sue
xxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​
*Junes Jolly 2ww's !!!!   *​
*lulu434 ICSI ET - 19 May Testing - 1st - *

*nicnack ICSI ET - 22 May Testing - 2nd -  *

*Sid ICSI ET - 20 May Testing - 3rd - *

*Clare25 ICSI ET - 19 June Testing - 3rd -  *

*Joe71 ICSI ET - 21 May Testing - 4th - *

*Lisae IVF ET - 22 May Testing - 7th - *

*moose IVF ET - 24 May Testing - 7th - *

*Ready4Family IUI 25 & 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Mely IVF ET - 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Jenbob IVF ET - 26th May Testing - 7th - *

*Trudy FET ICSI ET - 25 May Testing - 8th - *

*Elounda IVF ET - 25 May Testing - 9th - *

*neona (Sue) IUI 26 May Testing - 9th - *

*harrywarry IVF ET - 26 May Testing 9th - *

*Tiff ICSI ET - 28 May Testing 9th - *

*Bunnygirl IVF ET - 29 May Testing - 9th - *

*laylar FET ICSI ET - 29 May Testing - 11th - *

*Shellym IUI 28 May Testing - 11th - *

*Nic2310 IVF ET - 27 May Testing - 12th - *

*chrisi FET ICSI ET - 31 May Testing 12th - *

*Alessandra IUI 1 June Testing - 17th - *

*clarabell (Claire) IVF ET - 3 June Testing - 17th - *

*Kitty R ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 18th - *

*kt1 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 20th - *

*lou2scott IVF ET - 7 June Testing - 21st*

*JillAlan ICSI ET - 10 June Testing - 21st*

*Jaki B ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 23rd - *

*Orlando66 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 24th*

*Floss IUI 9 June Testing - 24th*

*Seren IVF Testing - 24th*

*Wizz ICSI ET - 9 June Testing - 25th - *

*Caz IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 26th*

*Helenab ICSI ET - 15 June Testing 26th*

*Abbi2 IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Tracy W FET ICSI ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Teabag IUI 14 June Testing - 29th*

*Countrygirl ICSI ET - 17 June Testing - 29th*

*lilly2k3 ET - 15 June Testing - 29th*

*Candy IUI 16 June Testing - 30th*

*Karen-C IUI 17 June Testing - *

*Ready4Family IUI 19 June Testing - 1st July*

*Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd July*

*Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th July*

*Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th July*

*ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi girls

Thank you for all your hugs and good wishes. it really does help 

KT really sorry to hear your news. This whole thing just sucks sometimes ^furious^

Kitty good to hear from you but sorry its under such circumstances

re NHS Tx we went on the waiting list last june and were told it was 18-24 months so i'm guessing that we're waiting another 5-12 months from here. The mad thing is that our other clinic is based within an NHS hospital and do NHS Tx as well but don't have a contract with our PCT - and the PCT only release funding according to the waiting list of the clinic they have a contract with.... i won't go on.... I realise how extremely lucky we are to have a shot at NHS Tx

just been out for a drink and a meal and couldn't manage my second pint!!! this must be the first time ever!!! i'm just not used to the drink! 

take care buddies
Wizz


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

kt1 and Wizz. Sorry to hear your news. We've had so many negatives this month, I was sure that our fortunes had to turn around sometime. 

Helena yes I'm at the Lister. I had ET on the 14th and test (officially) on the 26th so the same day. I'm seriously considering not testing until the Sunday though, because I have to work Saturday and I don't know how much use I'll be at work with the news...if good I'll be up in the clouds and everyone will think I'm on drugs, if bad I'll just be a wreck. Our place is hard enough on a Saturday without the added stress. If I can stand to be that patient I may postpone until the Sunday...yeah that'll happen! 

Ok so own up. Which one of you activated the automatic time distortion day lengthener device then? Because I swear there never used to be a hundred hours in the day and it feels like there is now!
Really now it's not fair. Three days is long enough thanks. Worst thing is my husband is all blaise about it..."So, it's not long, you can wait can't you?" Err...dunno about men from Mars etc I think they come from a different universe myself.

Minky don't feel guilt about being off work. I went back the day after my EC and then the day after ET and ended up not doing myself any favours and being off sick anyway. Next time I think I'll just book the whole week off. Of course I'm hoping that there'll not be a next time. 

Good luck for tomorrow Jaki.


----------



## Orlando66 (Jun 18, 2004)

KT and Wizz,  I am sorry to hear about the visit from AF... sending both of you lots of hugs and baby dust...
you may want to pig out on hot chocolate fudge icecream or order a big serve of fish and chips... sorry I can't offer anything else to ease the negative feeling... 
Please cheer up girls.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Jaki B, good luck tomorrow!

KittyR, I know what you mean about going from optimistic to depressed. My emotions are a total yo-yo. Good luck with your consultation appt on Monday.

Wizz, I'm so sorry about af (always great timing!). I hope your next cycle comes sooner than expected.

kt1, also so sorry about your result. Can't believe it cost so much. This is hard enough without the financial obstacles.

saphy75, I know what you mean...I think they put more hours in the days when we're in the 2ww. I find that it helps if you can keep busy.

LindaJane, glad that you're waiting until you're ready to go back to work. I know what you mean about excercise. I like to keep fit too but feel I should avoid it during the 2ww (I'm really paraniod). I notice such a difference though when I go back to exercise after the 2ww...it's that much harder. I'm sure if you take it easy though, you'll be ok.

Candy, so this is your last IUI attempt too? Do you know what the next step will be if this isn't the one for you? I'll cross all my fingers for both of us!

The days are going slow, but at the same time I don't want the test day to come (July 1st for us). Sometimes it feels as though it's better waiting (i.e . and still have the hope) then hearing the results.


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Hi All
Sorry haven't broken the cycle just tested negative. Sort of expected it but still disheartening. Going to try again in Sept if we raise the money (no NHS at all down here). Thanks for all the wishes and thoughts and good luck to all the others.
Take care
Jaki


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Jaki

I wish I didn't have to type, I'm sorry...... but I am. Just think this is so hard and difficult to get through ((((((((((hugs)))))))).

Lots of love
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Dear Jaki

so sorry to hear your news.

I have to say, I think I will be joining you on Friday. I am feeling quite tender and have a bit of brown discharge (sorry, tmi!). Please don't say it's implantation because I had the blasts put back last Tuesday! Just can't remember how I felt last time when it worked....

yesterday was a hard day and I felt so tearful but today I have woken feeling more positive wondering how long to wait before we can try again - hopefully one month is enough. 

Sorry to sound negative but I am trying to manage my own expectations!

love Helena


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Jaki ^cuddleup^

KT1 ^cuddleup^

Helena - stay 

Caz - I agree that the days seem longer. I made DP take me to HobbyCraft to buy stuff last night. I can amuse myself making wedding stuff for brother-in-laws do later then do some exam marking.

Minky - I feel SO guilty about work. Other teachers have to cover my lessons and its their non-contact time but as one of my colleagues said I have not had day off sick for over two years and I put in 50-60 hour weeks during term time so this my turn to get that back. 

Kitty - ^cuddleup^ are you still on teaching practice or have you finished? Hope that is going well for you. Best of luck for your new job in September.


Well I think I might have blown it . Was woken by unmistakeable sound of water dripping..........still half asleep went from horizontal to vertical far too quickly shouting OMG water is coming in and then pain in nether regions kicked in and I came over all faint. The blobs wont like that will they? Really teed off with myself for not thinking first. Still hurts this AM.

The source of the drip? Our St George flag had got really wet and it hangs just inside the window to make it stay there and of course water had travelled up and it was so soaked it dripped onto the window sill. 

Oh well what will be will be, will have to cross things more tightly. At least the roof isnt coming in!

Thanks for the advice re exercise, I will wait patiently until the weekend for a swim and then see about Pilates. I just feel really urghh and I usually banish that with a session of exercise.

Well, what should I do first today.............exam marking or craft stuff? Best get the boring stuff out of the way first!

Sorry to waffle on folks.

Have a good day.
Love
LindaJane


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Buddies

God ....so sorry to hear the news Wizz, Kt1 and Jaki  I know there is nothing that i can type that is going to make you feel better, but thoughts and hugs go out to you all.

For all those testing today GOOD LUCK fingers are crossed for you.

My symptoms seem to have gone compleatly, not even tender boobs anymore! i really don't know what to make of it! the only consolation is that i suppose if there were definate symptoms, there would be no need for a PG test!

Love and positive thoughts to you all

Abbi


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi to all,

Sorry to the girls who have had neg results. Fingers crossed that all will be ok next time.

I was really gutted on my 2nd neg so I know how you feel. Make sure you take some time out to spoil yourself.

When I had my 2nd neg I went out shopping and bought loads of clothes. It didn't ease the pain but helped me get through it a little bit more. Just take a day at a time and I'm sure it will all work out for you soon. At times like this you just need to look to the future but I understand that you do need a few days of mourning too.

Good luck with your next tx. My thoughts are with you.

LindaJane - How are you getting on today? I spent a lovely day sitting out in the sun yesterday and today woke up to horrible wet and windy weather! I'm off work this week so I guess it doesn't matter what the weather is doing. Still, it would be nice to have a bit of sun.

Love

Zoe A
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wizz, Kt1 and Jaki

i am so sorry about your negative results sending you a masive ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ hope you are all feeling better soon 

luv pam


----------



## JillAlan (May 20, 2003)

Hi all

Well its not good news for me either, went for a blood test on wednesday and there were pregnancy hormones present but really low, went back today and they have increased but still low so the clinic want me to stop all the medication and wait for a bleed. i have got to go back for another blood test next friday just to check what is happening. 

good luck to all those waiting to test,
love Jill


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,
just wanted to post and say:
Jakib,Kt1 and wizz sorry to hear your bad news.
sueL i had ICDI and i would confirm my ET if i knew what it stands for! sorry, im a bit confused by all the abriviations. Never mind trying to work it out keeps mind off this waiting 
good luck to all testing in the next fer days.
I have another 6 days to go but feeling af just arround the corner.
Love Lilly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

(((((hugs)))))))) to all those with bad news, thinking of you and praying that next time is your turns 1

Best of luck to all those testing soon x

Welcome Lilly 

Babydust all round


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

JillAlan ^cuddleup^

ZoeA - I am a bit happier now, not so much pain. Marked exam papers, got quotes for a new car, sorted out some school problems - they phoned me  and made a wedding card and guest book.

Next job is to tidy up and...............perhaps watch BB5 as DP has just emailed to ask how Nadia broke the news.........hmmm, interesting. I need to do my shopping list for DP, Sainsbury's will be happy this week as he will only go there - I go to about 4 different places as I try to support my locals.

That's all the excitement for today. Hopefully my friend will come around tomorrow with her little one. She had several goes at IVF all negative and her bubba was naturally conceived against the odds. Hopefully the  will rub off! 

Sorry girls, waffling again.

Love
LindaJane


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

JillAlan

So sorry to hear your news buddy. Big   for you and dh.

Take care 

Rach xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi girls-

i wanted to post to send big ^cuddleup^^cuddleup^ to all the girls who got negs this month-take time out and remember we are all here for you.

for all those still in the 2ww lets hope you alll get  

lilly2k3 ET is egg transferre-can i ask what ICDI is? not heard of it before and good luck in the 2ww. dont worry we are all new to this site at some point 

we as for me im a bit of an inbetweenie at the mo but i alway read this board to see how you all are doing and i am hoping that when i go back to clinic on aug 5(43 day-not that im counting HONEST) he will say i can try iui asap as we have been ttc for 5 yrs now and i want some control over my life and hormones again!


here is a little baby dusk for us all and lets hope we all get our dream soon 






(think that should do it! hehe )
take care

Luv
Mez

ps sue how is malteser doing xoxoxoxox


----------



## Scoop (May 26, 2004)

Hi
Can I join this site for a bit now? Started first ICSI last month, EC June 16, ET June 18, testing July 2! Sometimes I feel like I am going out of my mind...Is this the longest two weeks ever
Wish I knew what I was supposed to be feeling...
At the moment, very sore boobs and extremely bloated but I think that's still swelling and because I am taking Cyclogest as I produced 21 eggs and was at risk of OHSS. Joy!!
Am also quite constipated - is there anything I can take safely or shall I just keep eating prunes??


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all

jakib sorry to hear sad news..its tough when you pin all your hopes on a successful tx.... fingers crossed for next time .all the best



helenab 
keep your chin up it isnt over yet!!! 
stay positive .. 


scoop hi you are 1 day ahead of me but i dont test till 4 july ... liquorice or prunes .. dont take any natural pill that contains senna... (thats what the books tell us )!!
i was constipated for a couple of daysdue to drugs or protein diet. but now its gone the other way............
i have real aches right down below do you 
really bloaty! bad wind (not too bad at the mo).
sorry tmi....how long are you off work for ?? i dont want to go back till after test1!!!
keep me up to date 
marzy


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

jakib
hi im also at derriford.
how do you find them?
will you have another attempt??
take care 
marzy
x


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Marzy
The staff at Derriford have been fantastic. They are really helpful and friendly and nothing is too much trouble they will always try and 
accomodate you to make it as easy on you as possible. I am going in next Wed for review (got an early one, Hubby in Navy and he's off 
on course for the next 3 months) but we are hoping to try in Sept if I get 'normal' blood tests (FSH quite high last time) but we'll need to
wait and see what the consultant said. He did say that he would be willing to try us on the max 600 dose if it was what we wanted to do.
So here's hoping next time is more fruitful.
Thanks to everyone for their messages it really does help to know that there are people out there who understand.
Jaki
Take


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi
mez, the treatment i had ICDI.
I had donor sperm placed on cervix rather than IUI after scans everyday to see when i ovulated.
I would have liked IUI but clinic like to do it that way.
Its my second try and im just as scared this time as I was the last time.
I suppose it never gets any easier. 
Love lilly


----------



## seren (Nov 16, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Just popped in to share my turmoil. Testing tommorrow and I'm so scared because I really feel like it will be bfn!! I'm about 70% negative and 30% still hopeful. This is our 2nd ivf attempt and I just don't know how people can go through this over and over again, at the moment I feel like I can only manage 1 more try (emotionally), before giving up (we've run out of spare money so will have to wait for nhs try and I'm just fed up of waiting, life has been on hold for long enough).

We are both quite serious about adopting and have said from the beginning that even if ivf is succesful then we would adopt other children so we are quite focussed on that too. But of course ideally we all want our own don't we, and want the experience of pregnancy etc.

Anyway, will know by 2pm tommorrow so will let you all know the outcome. (I've got a home test in the cupboard but I can't bring myself to do it!!!)


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi there,
Is everyone getting funny formatting on page 9 of this thread or is it just me? (if you have no idea what I'm talking about, then I guess it's just me).

I'm working from home today but am finding it hard to concentrate so I thought I'd take a break and say hello.

Scoop, welcome. You're testing one day after me. 

JillAlan & Jaki, so sorry to hear about your results. Hang in there..we all have our time (but I know how sucky it feels)

helenab, I know the uncertainty is so hard...not knowing when it will happen. Sending you ^group^

LindaJane, glad you're keeping nice and busy. Try and not feel guilty about work. You have to come first and you said that you've always been there in the past.

I have a question for you guys. During the start of your 2ww (I"m on day 5), have any of you ever experienced a sudden, but not long lasting weakness? This is the third cycle that I've experienced it...and all around the same time. All of a sudden, I have trouble keeping my head up. But it only lasts about 10 minutes. Anyone know what it is?

seren, floss and Orlando best of luck to you tomorrow


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Think we might as well have a new home!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=9865

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------

